# trying again ... ?



## mandyw (May 20, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted some advice. I had icsi in 2005  we were put on te NHS list but decided to pay for the treatment.
W were successful and had our daughter in jan 2006 i wanted to know if we were to go back to try again could we be put on the NHS list instead of paying as we havent had any free attempt as we paid or do we not get a free attempt with having our daughter?


any advice would be grateful 
mandyw


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi mandy u are now no longer classed as childless so u will probably find u are no longer offered a nhs go.Iwas offered 2 goes on the nhs my first one worked but i cant have the other cos im no longer childless.Iwent down the route of sharing my eggs it makes treatment so much cheaper u could write to your pct but im sure that everywhere is the same good luck gail xxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Mandy,

In most cases (each PCT has slightly different criteria - so check yours out your GP should be able to give you a copy), having a previous child precludes you from any future IVF/ICSI NHS funded attempts.

I had my son before the PCT were funding IVF, and have been trying for a sibling. At the beginning of trying for no 2 I was told categorically by my gp that having had him we were not eligible to go on the NHS waiting list. As such, we have never had any treatment on the NHS, and will never get any.  

Hun xx


----------

